# Addition to a Christmas Present



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Our family does a Secret Santa thing every Christmas and this year I am the Secret Santa for one of my granddaughter's boyfriend. On his list of items was a set of metal polyhedral dice for game playing so I bought the set of dice and decided to make a box to hold and protect the set of dice. The set consists of 7 different dice so I made a box with seven compartments to keep the dice from banging around and damaging the dice.

The design was done in Aspire using a purchased, modified dragon model. The model was modified to fit the bits I chose to use to cut it out to match a pocket in the top using the Inlay Toolpath . The texture on top was created with the texturing toolpath and then a model was created from the toolpath preview. Doing a 3D toolpath on the model actually saves time over the time needed to cut the texture toolpath. I was able to do some sculpting on the texture model in a few spots that need a few changes.

The box itself is made from Cherry with a textured top and I used Peruvian Walnut for the dragon head onlay/inlay. Just a rattle can lacquer finish.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a picture of the dragon after being cut out to show the color before the finish was applied. Still needed to be cleaned up before use. It is laying on the board it was cut from.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow and holy smokes ! That looks just beautiful

Can’t get over the versatility of having a cnc router table. Just an inexhaustible assortment of ideas


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, that's just Beautiful!! He's gonna love it!
I've been trying to figure out aspire texturing all week with no luck.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Rick beat me to the Wow! 🙂


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Wow, that's just Beautiful!! He's gonna love it!
> I've been trying to figure out aspire texturing all week with no luck.


I have had Aspire since it was V2.0 so I have learned a few things about texturing using the Vectric software.

If you are using the Texturing Toolpath the results will change each time you recalculate even if you don't enter new values or change any settings. This is because of all the variables in the toolpath that are used to calculate the toolpath. If you are using VCarve then I suggest recalculating the toolpath while changing the values and variables until you are close to what you want to do, then keep recalculating without making changes to values or variables until you get the desired results. Then save that toolpath so it does not get changed somehow, like recalculating all toolpaths would do.

In Aspire I found that the Texturing Toolpath takes quite a bit of time to cut. You can run the preview of the toolpath then create a component from that preview. Then you can use the modeling and sculpting tools to modify the component to use in the project. You can change the height, add or subtract material, smooth and modify it as needed. Remember to save a copy of the model before you start making changes so you can start over if needed. You can then machine into the model for things like the pocket for the inlay on this project. I also find that most times a #3d toolpath runs in less time than the texturing toolpath by itself.

You can also create a texture model from a bitmap image, modify as needed and drop it onto the composite model to add detail to the model easily. see the attached picture


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nothing too complicated. I'm just trying to make a date tag with what they call a leatherette texture. Still playing with the bronze.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, double WOW!! He'll want your for his Secret Santa every year. I'd be happy just setting looking at the box rather than using the dice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ewwww...
I like that...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> ewwww...
> I like that...


Me too.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Slick. Sadly tho, he will probably be more enthused over the dice than the box.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Mike,

Wish you were my secret Santa ! 

Dan


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Nothing too complicated. I'm just trying to make a date tag with what they call a leatherette texture. Still playing with the bronze._


Hey Joe - been trying for 2 years?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Now you'll need another box to keep the dragon box safe! Very nice work, Mike.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe nothing wrong with that sign. When using the texture models provided with the software you do have a couple of choices to change the look. You can change the shape height - more height adds detail and less height will smooth out the detail so it is softer. You can stretch the model - larger size gives you a heavier feel in your project and smaller size gives you more but smaller detail in your design. You can also use more than one model and combine them to create a completely new look, then sculpt parts as needed to tweek your texture.

Looks like you chose the right height and size for your project. Nice work on that sign.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work, what a great keepsake.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Joe nothing wrong with that sign.


Ha, no, that's the one I'm trying to replicate. 
I haven't quite figured out their texture yet.


----------

